# Spray pattern issue with Graco Magnum



## Rawhide (Sep 28, 2008)

Have a Graco Magnum. I consistently get streaks of paint at the ends of the spray fan. Changed filters and tips, but still get the streaking. Any ideas? Thanks for the assistance.
Rawhide


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Rawhide said:


> Have a Graco Magnum. I consistently get streaks of paint at the ends of the spray fan. Changed filters and tips, but still get the streaking. Any ideas? Thanks for the assistance.
> Rawhide


It probably cant handle the material you are trying spray through it.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Pressure issues or thick product ...thin it out a little ..latex ..1 quart of water for every 5 gallons.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Well this time of year if the material is cold the viscosity is higher/paint will be thicker and the paint will not fan out as good. Try to keep your paint from gettting too cold and you will have a more even fan. You can thin it out or add some additive but the main thing is the temp of the paint. Kind of like oil in your car you know how thick it gets when it's cold.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

johnpaint said:


> Well this time of year if the material is cold the viscosity is higher/paint will be thicker and the paint will not fan out as good. Try to keep your paint from gettting too cold and you will have a more even fan. You can thin it out or add some additive but the main thing is the temp of the paint. Kind of like oil in your car you know how thick it gets when it's cold.


we are at 95 to 105 degrees here were you freezing?


----------



## The paint whisperer (Oct 18, 2007)

Just turn up the pressure and you should be fine.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Give the hot weather any day.But I think you guy's are colder than we are.I can't believe I'm painting a 3000sf exterior this weekend, this time of year, but I will take it if the weather will holds out. I did interior last week and thought that exteriors were all over, but what the heck. Let's do it, if we can.


----------



## Rawhide (Sep 28, 2008)

*Thanks*

I appreciate the feedback. The weather is great here for now. Thinning might work, but after painting two days in a row this week (and spending more time cleaning it out than working) with the Magnum, I am feeling like it a piece of junk and needs replaced with a better unit. What and where should I buy? Would be mostly shooting primer and latex with it (my painter friends say get a separate gun only for lacquer work). I shoot maybe 100-150 gallons a year. Thanks!


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

get your self a titan 440i for a price point sprayer or something larger graco if you are serious about spraying.


----------



## Rawhide (Sep 28, 2008)

*Bit the bullet*

Bought a Titan 640i and am looking forward to at least one trouble-free quality spray job. Will let you know how it tuins out.


----------



## Monroe (Mar 10, 2008)

Rawhide said:


> Bought a Titan 640i and am looking forward to at least one trouble-free quality spray job. Will let you know how it tuins out.


I sincerely hope you get more than one. If you want a long trouble free life the following tips will help:

1. Cleanliness is paramount. Latex - flush with enough water that it comes out clear (clear enough you would drink it). Follow it up with some recommended conditioner.

2. Store it wet. Full of conditioner with the prime valve closed. Having the prime valve closed helps keep your pump wet and also relieves the pressure on the valve (all it is, is a spring - plunger - ball and seat).

3. Don't stop unless you plan of cleaning it. All pumps generate heat. The fluid path has your paint flowing up through a cavity in the piston. The piston will hold heat and the cavity on your Titan isn't as large as others. Consequently a smaller volume of paint is absorbing that heat. It will be hard to prime if that paint isn't flushed out.

If your guys will do this, your sprayer will last a long time.

Monroe


----------



## Rawhide (Sep 28, 2008)

*Thanks, Monroe*

I used it today for the first time and am in love! Perfect spray pattern, no clogs, no variability on pressure. I did take it all apart to clean it well. Since it may sit awhile between jobs, I cannot afford not to clean it well. Thanks for the tips. Two of the painters quit my sub today, so I wound up painting. With the help from the gang on this site, I could be a painter yet


----------

